# Plants without heat



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

What type of plants do well in a low tech, no heat, 10g? i dont have plants in it yet, just water, driftwood and soil/sand. i want to get plants in but idk what would work. its my first tank with no heater. at some point i am going to put cherry shrimp and maybe micro crabs in it.


----------



## SwampGremlin (Dec 5, 2014)

Plants tend to grow better with less algae in cooler water its the fish and stuff that some times cant handle cold temps from what i understand.will yhe crabs eat the shrimp i wonder


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

no the micro crabs i am getting are more filter feeders. harmless


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty much all the common aquarium plants are just fine in a room temperature tank, and some will handle it a bit cooler.


----------



## Beautifuldisaster172 (Aug 29, 2013)

ok,thanks for answering that. then what plants are good for low tech, easier plants?


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

Java moss


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

My go-to plants for easy low tech are anubias, java fern, and _Egeria najas_. It takes more work to kill them than keep them alive!


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

My guppy tanks run in the low 70's most of the winter and can dip into the hi 60's on brutally cold nights. Cabomba, Anubias, Java Moss, and Guppy Grass (Naja) all do just fine. Also, I would call the lighting medium.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a heaterless white cloud mountain minnow tank (water temp is 65f). I have an explosive amount of leopard vals, (really need to thin them out), crypts, and anubias petite. I also have several no aquatic plants riparium style with roots in water that I can list off. Oh and some floaters like salvinia minimia, and scraps of water sprite.
Mosses and marimo are also great cool water option-remember marimo is a specialized form of slow growing hair algae-don't sue any algaecides on it.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Elodea (anacharis) and Water Sprite do okay in cooler tanks too.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

If you have the room for them, Water Hyacinth will take temperatures to the low 60's. They are a bit large for a 10 gallon though.


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

Crypts also work well in low tech tanks. They're a little more work than anubias because they will melt if water parameters change much, but they can adapt to a wide range of water and don't really need a lot of light or CO2. Even if they do melt, they will grow back after the water has stabilized again.

-Justin


----------

